

This is the Story of the Hamburger - sergeant3
http://www.grubstreet.com/2015/05/the-story-of-the-hamburger.html

======
JoeAltmaier
Best line by far: "The Douche Burger, priced at $666, was piled high with what
the truck owner called “rich-people shit,” including lobster, caviar, and
Champagne-steamed Gruyère."

